# Luis Scola Not Happy!



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

_Scola Speaks
Excerpts from Julian Mozo's interview from Diario Olé Newspaper
Tuesday, July 19, 2005

In an article set to appear in Tuesday's editions of the Argentinean newspaper, Diario Olé, sports writer Julian Mozo quotes Spurs draft pick and current Spanish league MVP Luis Scola as he discusses the heartbreak he feels for not being able to fully grab his chance to come to the NBA.

While he owes most of his frustration to an air-tight contract with his current team, he also says things have not been reported accurately in San Antonio.

At the same time, the forward says that he is not angry with either the Spurs or the Spanish team that owns his rights- the Tau.

In fact, he insists that he is happy that Manu Ginobili will get his chance to play with fellow countryman, Fabricio Oberto. It was something Manu wanted, reports the paper, that one of them join him in a Spurs uniform.

Speaking from his home, Scola tells the paper that the Spurs don't owe him anything- much less promises. That he understands that the NBA is a business and that each party has to do what is in their best interests.

"Fabricio is one of my best friends," said Scola in Spanish. "And because he plays the center position he'll likely earn more minutes playing with Duncan at his natural spot. Therefore, as I think about things more calmly, it's easy to see that he'll be able to contribute more things there that I would have because I play the same spot as Duncan. I think it's a positive move."

Asked if the Spurs ever made him a financial offer, Scola said that things simply didn't work out.

"We tried several things, but it came down to being able to get out of my current contract and if things didn't work out," said Scola. "That's just the way it is. I couldn't get free and now I'm going to have to find another way to make the dream (of playing in the NBA) come true."

When pushed for more details about the negotiations he had with San Antonio, Scola said that he did not want to talk about those details publicly, but he did admit that he had asked the Spurs to trade his rights to another NBA team because as he sees things, it's the only option.

"They spent all their free agent money and can't count on me," said Scola. "So I imagine they'll try to find a solution and not let the rights and me go to complete waste."

Asked if the $14.5 million dollar buy-out clause was accurately reported by the Spurs and other members of the media, Scola said the following:

"That is not correct. That ammount only applies if I were to sign with another European team. If I were to go to an NBA team, the buy out details wouldbe different.

"I'm not going to talk about that any further only to say that no one has reported the facts correctly."

In closing, Mozo asks Scola if getting him out of Spain and to San Antonio was truly as difficult as the Spurs had made it sound.

"No. It's really not that difficult," said Scola. "I'll just have to wait. I lost a chance but I have faith." _

Do you think we made the wrong choice by selecting Fabricio Oberto over Scola?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nextghitman said:


> _Scola Speaks
> Excerpts from Julian Mozo's interview from Diario Olé Newspaper
> Tuesday, July 19, 2005
> 
> ...


wow thats some intresting news, i feel bad for scola i think we can use him more the oberto.i dont see why we cant get scola either i think he would complement our team and he is younger and a postion we need in the regulare season. i wonder whats going to happen. 
where do you get your news you always have alot of info on whats happening this offseason


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

I cam across a Spurs site www.spursreport.com its very good and they update a lot on every Spurs news. Thats where I came across that article! Wanted to share it here cuz it was interesting! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nextghitman said:


> I cam across a Spurs site www.spursreport.com its very good and they update a lot on every Spurs news. Thats where I came across that article! Wanted to share it here cuz it was interesting! :biggrin:


im adding it to my fav list


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Pretty interesting. It seems a little misleading saying that he's not happy, because he didn't sound bitter or negative at all towards the Spurs. The most interesting thing is how he mentioned that his rights might have to be traded to make something work.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Scola stop crying... I mean when you went for max bucks two years ago you knew that what happens right now was a possibility... Tau Ceramica doesn't want to pay the buyout (i.e leave you walk) and the Spurs won't either.
You don't wanna pay? Stop crying then... nba is a business...
You would have been a Spur if two years ago you didn't ask for max (Euro) bucks.

That beeing said Scola seems to know more of this situation and accepts it, don't know it that means he's fine with beeing a Spur one day but the lad isn't that stupid, he knows the rules as well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Even if his buyout isn't 14 million, I'm sure that it's still way too much to make a deal work, especially since the Spurs won't be under the cap any time soon.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Even if his buyout isn't 14 million, I'm sure that it's still way too much to make a deal work, especially since the Spurs won't be under the cap any time soon.


Yup... 3 more years to wait... unless Scola signs a dumb contract till then.
But with the money the nba makes they should buy those stupid buyouts.
This is ridiculous not to be able bring a draft prospect from 3 years ago for such BS.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

DaBobZ said:


> But with the money the nba makes they should buy those stupid buyouts.
> This is ridiculous not to be able bring a draft prospect from 3 years ago for such BS.


Agreed. Does that money count against the cap? Because if it isn't, then its plain stupid not to buy him out.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I say u guys get some value out of Scola by trading his rights - a lot of teams would love to have him (ie. crazy Isiah in New York) so why don't u get something for him before he gets too old?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

should we trade scolas rights? if so to who and for what


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No, we shouldn't trade him right now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Rumor I heard today..

Scoal & Rasho to Atlanta for Harrington & Diaw.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Rumor I heard today..
> 
> Scoal & Rasho to Atlanta for Harrington & Diaw.


speechless


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Rumor I heard today..
> 
> Scoal & Rasho to Atlanta for Harrington & Diaw.



I would crap in my pants if that happened. (Out of joy that is, but don't ask me what crapping in your pants has to do with joy)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I would crap in my pants if that happened. (Out of joy that is, but don't ask me what crapping in your pants has to do with joy)


lmao i just read on hoopshype today that rasho could or will be likely traded with scolas right but didnt say if they were talking to any teams about it. i hope that atlanta one is true i would be in shock

parker
manu
bowen
harrington
duncan 
:jawdrop:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao i just read on hoopshype today that rasho could or will be likely traded with scolas right but didnt say if they were talking to any teams about it. i hope that atlanta one is true i would be in shock
> 
> parker
> manu
> ...



Not only that, but Diaw could be Bowen's replacement. He's a versatile player with a good defensive reputation, but he doesn't have a great offensive game.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> parker
> manu
> bowen
> harrington
> duncan


Damn, I'd like that. I'd like that a lot!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Very unlikely that a Rasho/Scola for Harrington/Diaw trade went down. IMO we are getting a lot more than we send, but if ATL wants to do it, then I'd do it. Harrington would be a great 6th Man and as previously mentioned, Diaw could be Bowen's successor. He's got the potential to be a good defender, and he has some PG skills as well.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> Very unlikely that a Rasho/Scola for Harrington/Diaw trade went down. IMO we are getting a lot more than we send, but if ATL wants to do it, then I'd do it. Harrington would be a great 6th Man and as previously mentioned, Diaw could be Bowen's successor. He's got the potential to be a good defender, and he has some PG skills as well.


last yr harrington was one of atlantas stars, i think it would be better to have narz come off the bench and duncan at c


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Rumor I heard today..
> 
> Scoal & Rasho to Atlanta for Harrington & Diaw.


I would join Koko in the pant crapping if that happened. I've been waiting for Diaw to go to San Antonio where he belongs for all these years. He's basically a San Antonio role player, who has been unfortunately stuck playing for the Hawks, who need a lot more out of him.

Not bad for the Hawks either, as they turn two players they don't want or need, into two players they can certainly use to balance the floor.


----------

